# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  My bloodwork and blood pressure!!!!

## GREAKWESSNIPES

Hi.

Thias is my basic blood work.

CHOLESTEROL:
Total: 3.6
HDL: 1.04
LDL: 2.3

LIVER:
Albumin: 47
Phosphates: 46
ASP: 22
Bilirubin: 16

Testosterone :
16,6

Thyroid:
0.92

Blood Glucose: 
5.2


Blood Pressure:
118/53

What do you think of these results?

The attached document has all my blood woik results!

Take a read and enjoy!

----------


## BroLLik

well its probably a different measurement system. thats why its always a good thing to post units used to measure it.. is it 16.6 ng/dl? or ug/dl ? or maybe something else..?

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> well its probably a different measurement system. thats why its always a good thing to post units used to measure it.. is it 16.6 ng/dl? or ug/dl ? or maybe something else..?


Well the receptionist at the gp did not specify ne units....

Just said everything was fine n I had to ask for the actual results....

I had my t measured before but the results got 'lost on the way to the hospital labs'....

I think their is a conspiracy and a plot surrounding my results because my kidney results have vanished!

----------


## stevey_6t9

it would be in nmol/L... to convert that to ng/dl * it by 29... so 16.6 * 29 = 481.4 ng/dl

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> it would be in nmol/L... to convert that to ng/dl * it by 29... so 16.6 * 29 = 481.4 ng/dl


mmmm....

is that maths correct?

My maths is not very good!

----------


## stevey_6t9

16.6 times 29 = 481.4

----------


## BJJ

OP, to help you is needed either the units as well as the ranges.

----------


## bass

just scan the page and post it, make sure you erase or cover any personal information like name, address, etc...

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> OP, to help you is needed either the units as well as the ranges.


Yo bro.

I will give you the ranges and units on Monday.

All the reception said is that.... my results were fine and the nurse said I had a blood pressure of an 18 year old!

If someoone has a high bf% but their blood tests and bp were good, could they use aas such as var, primo, mast, oral turanabol and non- aromatizing tests such as Andriol and 4-Hydroxytestosterone if precautions and ancillaries were in place?

This thread talks bout high bf% and aas use and I found it very interesting!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hlight=bodyfat

----------


## BJJ

> Yo bro.
> 
> I will give you the ranges and units on Monday.
> 
> All the reception said is that.... my results were fine and the nurse said I had a blood pressure of an 18 year old!
> 
> If someoone has a high bf% but their blood tests and bp were good, could they use aas such as var, primo, mast, oral turanabol and non- aromatizing tests such as Andriol and 4-Hydroxytestosterone if precautions and ancillaries were in place?
> 
> This thread talks bout high bf% and aas use and I found it very interesting!
> ...


Look, it is a personal choice.
Though, I would not cycle with a high body fat simple because the risks may "counterfeit" the benefits.
First cut with a proper diet and the help of ephedrine in case (I would not touch clenbuterol either), then contemplate aas.

Said that, it is really up to you.

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> Look, it is a personal choice.
> Though, I would not cycle with a high body fat simple because the risks may "counterfeit" the benefits.
> First cut with a proper diet and the help of ephedrine in case (I would not touch clenbuterol either), then contemplate aas.
> 
> Said that, it is really up to you.


Yo bro.

I am tryin 2 cut with a diet but its hard....

I cannot get hold of ephedrine....

What I can get hold of is Synephrine n Yerba Mate!

I drink coffee n I eat dark choc.... will that vhelp?

Whats wrong wit clen ?

What bout a prohormone to build muscle coz trib, fenu, isoflavones etc dont work?

That is wat goose suggested n D7M sed use clen!

----------


## 2jz_calgary

your trying to cut but you eat dark chocolate? I remember you were on here a long while back talking of cutting. You must know bye now what not to eat lol

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> your trying to cut but you eat dark chocolate? I remember you were on here a long while back talking of cutting. You must know bye now what not to eat lol


I rarely eat it now!

I know what to eat n what not to eat!

----------


## 2jz_calgary

whats your bodyfat at now anyhow? are you planning to cycle anytime soon?

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> whats your bodyfat at now anyhow? are you planning to cycle anytime soon?


my bf is aroun 26....

but i had an inflammated n twisted stomach roun 7 yesrs ago n i did not tajke the medz 4 it!....

I am not sure if that will affect bf but it mite make my stomach look bigger....

I am seein the doc on tues bout it....

I am only goin 2 cycle HGH n maybe a PH such as epistane or cynostane for now!

Now actual AAS till I come back from a yr of voluntary work overseas n bf is 12%!

----------

